# agp club



## hat (Mar 12, 2007)

i guess the agp club disappeared?


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 12, 2007)

count me in, still running a mx440 64mb in my backup rig. plays gta:sa like a champ! (on min settings...)


----------



## amd64skater (Mar 12, 2007)

i also have a mx 440 64 mb in my second rig and its still runs fine


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 12, 2007)

FireGL-X3 AGP. Count me in


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 12, 2007)

oh and dont forget my old 9600xt that is now residing in my dads computer. 500/350ddr...good times with atitool .22


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2007)

lol, i've got an mx420 64mb in the dell downstairs 

I put a larger heatsink on it and it overclocks like nothing else. Shame it's only 2 pixel pipelines though


----------



## Brutalfate (Mar 12, 2007)

Haha, i've been with Agp 4eva. Still am.  Nice sig Hat


----------



## Towly (Mar 12, 2007)

This is where I belong...
The AGP club!
Howzit...
My Agp card was the Asus geforce 6200
getting the Inno3D Geforce 7300GS soon
But I'm now running my old OCed radeon 9200SE


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Mar 12, 2007)

x800pro AGP 3eva!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 12, 2007)

X800 AGP from 9800 PRO AGP from 6600 AGP from FX5200 AGP from MX440 AGP


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 12, 2007)

i am using my 9600XT @ 535/342    at least till i get some money to but something faster!!


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 12, 2007)

on x850xtpe right now have a Visontek 1950pro in a Box going back to BB the HIS 1950pro 512mb IceQ3 Turbo Is on Step 3 at newegg

the visontek coud amazingly OC to  the stock  of the IceQ3 Turbo but for the same 300 from new egg i can get the 512 and fan control and temp monitoring and a better cooler which the Visiontek lacked
oh and xtpe Is also a Visontek  with AC cooling


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## paul06660 (Mar 28, 2007)

This is where I need to be, to hell with that newer video card slot. I have used AGP since ATI Rage Pro 128 back in 1998. Then I replaced it with a Voodoo 4 with my P3 933 in High School. Expensive stuff!! Then I bought a P4 system on a Geforce FX 5200 256. I have upgraded all except my faithful 3.0E socket 478 processor. I will eventually buy myself a system with PCI Express but I am too busy fixing all the bugs those newer video cards have!!!!! 

This thing should last at least another year!!!

Finally upgraded to a Sapphire x850xt AGP and now I am set for live in AGP heaven.

3.0 P4 478

Epox 4PDA5+ 865PE Springdale motherboard 

Patriot Signature Series DDR 400  (Soon to be DDR500's)

Cooler Master Jet 4  Jet fan CPU cooler

Western Digital Raptor 74 

Hitachi 250 gig TDK250

Antec Smart Power 500


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 30, 2007)

sapphire radeon 9600pro agp 8x


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 30, 2007)

All my cards are AGP.

Doubt I'll be purchasing anything PCIe until 3.0 is released....


... I don't have any money.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 30, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> ... I don't have any money.



you're not the only one.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 30, 2007)

agp4x here


----------



## Andy_007 (Sep 30, 2007)

Geforce 3 TI200 running at 220/560 here in old P3 Rig


----------



## xnox202 (Sep 30, 2007)

X1950 PRO, AGP here. ;3


----------



## acousticlemur (Oct 1, 2007)

i upgraded to a xfx 7600 GT but still AGP


----------



## suraswami (Oct 1, 2007)

1 7000, 2 9250, 1 AIW 9600 XT, X1600 pro and X1950 pro


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 1, 2007)

X800 Gto, 9550, 9200 Se


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 1, 2007)

9200 Se


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 1, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> 9200 Se



Lol, I just read your post on why you can't write in caps... it's done it to both of us again on the SE and GTO


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't be in my own club anymore, PCI-E.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 1, 2007)

boooo! trader


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2007)

I did trade. My old rig for this one.


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 1, 2007)

Err can I join? I got a 9200SE, 9550, and 9800PRO. My 9800PRO is what im using atm, the 9550 serves as my backup when I accidentally install the 7.x drivers on haha... My other system serves as my main 50% of the time. Its got a VF700CU bolted on it as well.


----------



## hat (Oct 2, 2007)

ask morgoth he gets to be in charge now 
/sleep


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be able to post here until the end of the year.
AGP in my specs and a Gigabyte 7600GS as a decorative paperweight.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 2, 2007)

x850 xt pe 256mb AGP, AC Silencer 5 rv2 cooler in my G/F's rig (my old and secondary rig)


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 8, 2007)

This club is withering like AGP LOL!


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 8, 2007)

all true AGP users are welcome


----------



## spud107 (Oct 8, 2007)

agp? whats that? . .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 8, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Lol, I just read your post on why you can't write in caps... it's done it to both of us again on the SE and GTO



OWNED


----------



## DR.Death (Oct 8, 2007)

agp ftw ....lol but soon hoping to make the jump to pci-e


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 8, 2007)

spud107 said:


> agp? whats that? . .



The Accelerated Graphics Port (also called Advanced Graphics Port, often shortened to AGP) is a high-speed point-to-point channel for attaching a graphics card to a computer's motherboard, primarily to assist in the acceleration of 3D computer graphics. AGP is often referred to as a 'bus'; however, this is a misnomer - a single AGP controller is only capable of controlling a single device. This is the main reason that almost all mainboards have only a single AGP slot, although motherboards have been built with multiple independent AGP slots. AGP is currently being phased out in favor of PCI Express.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerated_Graphics_Port


----------



## spud107 (Oct 8, 2007)

lol was joking, see specs, cheers for info though


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 8, 2007)

Hmm I guess all the club needed was someone to post . . . .
Well my AGP system pwns my mates PCI-E.

Mates Rig:-
Pentium D 3.4Ghz
1GB ADATA & 1GB Hitachi DDR677
ASUS 7600GT
2x 360GB HDD 1x 250GB HDD SATAII's

Although he can upgrade his rig more than I can with less cost.

But then again he bought it all put together for him so it cost him.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2007)

ti 4200 (@340/580), FX5700 VIVO (@521/720), 7800GS (@569/1520)


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 22, 2007)

so guys wanna do some agp benchmarking? with auqamark3 3dmark03,05,06 ?


----------



## spud107 (Oct 22, 2007)

might do in a bit, not done much testing with this cpu


----------



## Sycklash (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha I feel special, Geforce 5500 FTW


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 29, 2007)

6800GS with unlocked pipes and shaders. Still being used today.

Also an FX5200.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 29, 2007)

AMD Athlon64 Specs:
PSU: Sunbeam 450 Watt (Came with Case)
Case: Sunbeam Transformer Full Tower (Black) w/ Blue LED's
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-K8NSC-939 F8 BIOS
Processor: AMD Athlon64 3200+ @2.6GHz
Memory: OCZ 2GB Kit DDR400 PC3200 Gold Gamer eXtreme XTC Edition Dual Channel Memory @ 2-3-3-8
Hard Drive: 3 Maxtor Drives; 1x40GB, 1x30GB, 1x300GB SATA
Video Card: BFG nVidia GeForce 6800GS OC (412/1.12) w/ 16 pipes (unlocked)
Monitor: SAMSUNG 19 inch SyncMaster 930B
Sound Card: SoundBlaster Live! 24-bit
Speakers/Headphones: unknown/Phillips SBC HP250
Keyboard: Logitech Cordless EX110
Mouse: Logitech Cordless EX110
Mouse Surface: Mouse Pad
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional w/SP2

Benchmarking scores:

AMD Athlon 64 Benchmarks (without overclock)
3DMark01 - 4,899
3dMark03 - 1,096
3DMark05 - 239
Aquamark3 - 7,961

AMD Athlon 64 Benchmarks (with overclock)
3DMark01 - 17,723
3DMark03 - 12,487
3DMark05 - 5,562
3DMark06 - 1,913
Aquamark3 - 54,550


----------



## revin (Nov 28, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Hmm I guess all the club needed was someone to post . . . .
> Well my AGP system pwns my mates PCI-E.


 I'm gonna hang in there with ya, but prolly after everyone else has long gone, i'll still be here  
BLISS 7800+ G71 [7900 in disguise] rare 500/1500 stock clock Not too shabby, and really has some fairly high AGP frame rates in '06, not to mention a TON of headroom for AA,AF and all the eye candy that can be tossed at it


----------



## FatForester (Nov 28, 2007)

AIW X800XT, 9600XT, and an nVidia Vanta LT 16mb. The X800XT and 9600XT are some great cards... but not in today's standards I guess.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone have any old AGP 2x cards laying around? my slot 1 build has a 2x port. and I only have 8x cards


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 30, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Anyone have any old AGP 2x cards laying around? my slot 1 build has a 2x port. and I only have 8x cards



The 8x AGP card should run under spec.


----------



## spud107 (Nov 30, 2007)

theres a rage pro lying on my table. . .
edit -  hs removal reveals it to be a rage 128


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

No they *won't*. They are called AGP 4x/8x cards because they will work in either a 4x or 8x slot. 4x/8x card in a 2x slot = fail


----------



## vnL (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey i have a 9600XT agp which makes 54 fps in counter strike stress test under windows vista whit everything high and AA4x AF 16X, i cant be worse than that for a good gameplay, whats is best for me , buy a new rig now(amd), wait for next intel plataform or buy a new agp card and let agp live for me a litle longer. 
<<<<<my actual rig is on the left <<<<|

(sorry about my poor english)


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 30, 2007)

The 2x looks like a 8x/4x, except the notch is on the other side of the slot.

Like this picture: [NOT my motherboard, got it off google, and circled the slot]


----------



## Pyeti (Nov 30, 2007)

9600 pro ftw


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

9600pro is 8x/4x, wont work


----------



## OD-Church (Nov 30, 2007)

Fx-5200 Ftw


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

OD-Church said:


> Fx-5200 Ftl



fixed


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 30, 2007)

I LOL'd


----------



## rodneyhchef (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah the fx5200 sucked bigtime. My MX440 was faster. (I'm another person who still has one of these lying around)


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 1, 2007)

9800PRO, 16 chip (256MB) model, GECUBE, VF700ALCU installed. Can I join?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 1, 2007)

X850xt Agp :d


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 1, 2007)

sure all agp uses are free to join


----------



## cdawall (Dec 1, 2007)

lol got my 7800GS up faster 700/1600


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol got my 7800GS up faster 700/1600



Thats it...

*buys an AGP X1950PRO *


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Dec 3, 2007)

Pyeti said:


> 9600 pro ftw



my 9550 runs faster!!!
Cheaper = Better


----------



## revin (Dec 24, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol got my 7800GS up faster 700/1600



I just tapped 630/1600 and all i did is change the fan


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

revin said:


> I just tapped 630/1600 and all i did is change the fan



dont feel bad im not stable @700/1600 but its fun to run the fuzzy box and get 500 or so FPS 


im looking at doing a vmod after xmas ang modding my a64 cooler to fit this card  that should get at least 700mhz core stable


----------



## revin (Dec 24, 2007)

cdawall said:


> dont feel bad im not stable @700/1600 but its fun to run the fuzzy box and get 500 or so FPS



I had an average of 580fps

fan pic http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11314&d=1198519243 Tt smartfan2


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

revin said:


> I had an average of 580fps



you also have a 7900GTX  mines only got 16/6 and 256mb yours is 24/8 and 512mb so i think imm doing pretty good 


hehe i just ran it again it gets about 570 avg with 700mhz core 800mhz mem 

and its still not going over 45C!


----------



## revin (Dec 24, 2007)

cdawall said:


> you also have a 7900GTX  mines only got 16/6 and 256mb yours is 24/8 and 512mb so i think imm doing pretty good
> 
> 
> hehe i just ran it again it gets about 570 avg with 700mhz core 800mhz mem
> ...



Youre doing DAMN well m8te

Sadly though, i only got the 20/20/7 version of the 7900GS[500/1400] and i'm lot hotter to boot 50-55c load, idle about 35-42
But it's closed up inside a cherrywood desk, and not a lot of space to get fresh air


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

revin said:


> Youre doing DAMN well m8te
> 
> Sadly though, i only got the 20/20/7 version of the 7900GS[500/1400] and i'm lot hotter to boot 50-55c load, idle about 35-42
> But it's closed up inside a cherrywood desk, and not a lot of space to get fresh air



but it has 512mb?


----------



## revin (Dec 24, 2007)

yes it's 512mb.
Overall i;m really happy with this, and it's a very rare find to boot!!
But still not really the fastest, but it's extremely powerfull!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

revin said:


> yes it's 512mb.
> Overall i;m really happy with this, and it's a very rare find to boot!!
> But still not really the fastest, but it's extremely powerfull!!!!!!!!!!!!



bah if it was the 256mb i was going to steal your BIOS and flash mine to 20/7


----------



## revin (Dec 25, 2007)

I was told that there was no-way to flash/change my BFG 7800GS/OC.
Thats why i'm using this Bliss+
FWIW, i didnt get try my BFG past 500/1500


----------



## cdawall (Dec 25, 2007)

was your BFG a G71 revision or the old G70?

cause the G71 uses the same board/core as the 7900GS agp versions of these cards...


----------



## revin (Dec 25, 2007)

yes G71


----------



## xu^ (Dec 25, 2007)

My second rig

MSI GeForce 4 Ti4600 128mb AGP

running on

P3 933mhz
QDi Advance 10t Board
1GB sdr ram pc133
40gb WD HD


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2007)

woot for agp!

@revin whats your score in this...its my 7800GS @stock/cpu @stock but on server08 64bit


----------



## revin (Dec 26, 2007)

i'll run a search thru my 1+tb of crap and see if I can find it 
I did swap the tt smartfan2 80mm on the Bliss for a 90x90x25mm, speed adjustable fan, 1300rpm~3000rpm that came with my v6000, it works real quiet and good flow


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2007)

i tihnk server 08 is making my score highr than it should be in that bench 

but i ilke the score and its a WR in hwbot nonetheless


----------



## revin (Dec 26, 2007)

17k

EDIT:
 Added the o/c  also

19k 600/1600 that _may_ have been at 218fsb, dont remember


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2007)

revin said:


> 17k



i told you i thought server 08 may have caused a glitch in 3dmark


----------



## revin (Dec 26, 2007)

BTW, think that was a glitch, when I did the overclock it started with over 2,000FPS
then after a few seconds it slowed down.
I think im still getting throttling!!!!!!!!!!

Can you post the result details to see how we compare on over clocks?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2007)

revin said:


> BTW, think that was a glitch, when I did the overclock it started with over 2,000FPS
> then after a few seconds it slowed down.
> I think im still getting throttling!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can you post the result details to see how we compare on over clocks?



im in the middle of a HDD change when thats done i will get you some numbers 

got a SATA drive to replace my old IDE drives


----------



## revin (Dec 26, 2007)

cdawall said:


> got a SATA drive to replace my old IDE drives




SWEET i liked it when I got a sata, so much i got a second 1, but for noise reasons
Sadly i'm only 150mb/s and only support 2 sata drives natively

even there with sata, i only get about 98-100 mb/s  not close to 150  wtf


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2007)

revin said:


> SWEET i liked it when I got a sata, so much i got a second 1, but for noise reasons
> Sadly i'm only 150mb/s and only support 2 sata drives natively
> 
> even there with sata, i only get about 98-100 mb/s  not close to 150  wtf



same with my via chipset but on a happy note it supports 2 SATA channels plus 4IDE channels  which is more than the i865 chipset in my PD rig can do


----------



## revin (Dec 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> same with my via chipset but on a happy note it supports 2 SATA channels plus 4IDE channels  which is more than the i865 chipset in my PD rig can do



is it the plain i865?
mine's the 865PE supports 2 sata 150, and 2IDE channels[2 device each]=6 drives total, and i'm using every one 

you hotrod!!

btw  "my PD rig "??


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2007)

revin said:


> is it the plain i865?
> mine's the 865PE supports 2 sata 150, and 2IDE channels[2 device each]=6 drives total, and i'm using every one
> 
> you hotrod!!
> ...



i865 plain and its got a pentium D 930 in it  its a vid editing rig


----------



## revin (Dec 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> i865 plain and its got a pentium D 930 in it



 Not a skt 478 board i take it?


----------



## revin (Dec 30, 2007)

Close but still only partial PAT on a CPU/FSB 1:1
Actually got a better SM3 score with the higher core clock

SNIP from sig bench:

Main Test Results

3DMark Score 4544 3DMarks 

SM 2.0 Score 2347 Marks 

SM 3.0 Score 2246 Marks 

CPU Score 833 Marks


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

revin said:


> Not a skt 478 board i take it?



no not a 478 mobo  its nice but the dumb thing is locked down do no oc'ing :shadedshu but ill fix that


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2007)

A new AGP card for you chaps...   http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4905&Itemid=1


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 1, 2008)

I Must Buy


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> A new AGP card for you chaps...   http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4905&Itemid=1



you are god


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2008)

hmm i was reading thru that you dont think the reason that its underclocked is they are using cores that couldnt handle the PCI-e card clocks?


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 2, 2008)

is it posible we can clock the agp hd3850 core to pci-e version core ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> is it posible we can clock the agp hd3850 core to pci-e version core ?



it probably is running a lower volt thru the gpu so that it fits the specs for agp what it it like 75watts or somethin from the socket plus a HDD connector?


----------



## rodneyhchef (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are just default 3850 clocks. Not seen or heard anything about AGP stuff not being able to clock as high due to power constraints. My x1950 uses two molex connectors to draw extra power, and uses about the same or more of it than the 3850 (according to wizzards review) Plus it's overclocked as well as I could expect (500/600 default, now 634/824)

I don't see why it won't o/c but they could be using the worst performing GPUs in the agp cards I guess. (like cdawall said) Would explain the fact that it's not overclocked.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2008)

well we could just wait for the HIS ICE Q version cause im sure that will be oc'd like a bad outta hell


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 14, 2008)

im running an old ati 9600 pro in my old system that can run half life 2 on decent specs so i guess its still a decent card

can i join then since its and agp card on an agp board


----------



## thegave (Jan 15, 2008)

Voodoo Banshee 16mb to nVidia TNT2 32mb to nVidia GeForce2 32mb to GeForce4 4800Ti 128mb to ATi 9700(9500Pro) 128mb to ATi X800Pro Vivo (Flashed XT PE) 256mb to ATi X1950Pro 512mb as of today. Throw in a Mobility Radeon 9700 128mb somewhere along the line as well.

Can I join? Long live AGP.


----------



## intel igent (Jan 21, 2008)

where are the 3850 owners? hopefully ill be 1 soon?!?!?!?

still fragging away with my 850xt pe 

AGP aint dead stop looking for reasons to justify your $1000+ upgrade to pcie


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 21, 2008)

i want a x800 based AIW to buy?


----------



## intel igent (Jan 22, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i want a x800 based AIW to buy?



thatd be nice!











but not nicer than 3850 on AGP!
where are they?


----------



## revin (Jan 24, 2008)

Can I work this into the club??

BTW this is what I make......................


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 26, 2008)

im still rockin on AGP


----------



## revin (Feb 1, 2008)

O'yea this new ram is working great so far  

4x512 OCZ 3200ELDCPT Rev 2   2.9v  220/667B/S 2.2.2.5

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13814001


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2008)

intel igent said:


> thatd be nice!
> 
> but not nicer than 3850 on AGP!
> where are they?



Drivers are a pain aren't they.   I wish my x1950pro was pci-e


----------



## thegave (Feb 1, 2008)

that is sexy revin. what mobo?


----------



## revin (Feb 1, 2008)

thegave said:


> that is sexy revin. what mobo?



 If'n you mean the new score:

 The 1 and only ..................................Springdale i865PE Abit AI-7
Canterwood killer

it's actually my second one. Thought the first had some problem when the antec lost a fan about a year ago that took out my beloved Leadtek A380 Ultra VIVO , but put it in my ole Enlight case and fired it up and works, so I might pop that killer 2.4C 30 capper in and use the BFG 7800GS/OC for some hotrodding.

 I had tried it [2.4] in here w/the 500EB's and banged 300FSB1:1


----------



## thegave (Feb 1, 2008)

ai-7>ic7? does abit have a cracked bios to enable PAT on it?


----------



## revin (Feb 1, 2008)

thegave said:


> ai-7>ic7? does abit have a cracked bios to enable PAT on it?



 As far as I know the IC-7's are i875 chippers that are PAT

My Ai-7's[BIOS19] used to enable full PAT with the XMS3200XLPT's, just using default BIOS, 800/1:1

Since I have had the XMS3200C2PT sets,[2x1024 and 2x512] and even the OCZ500EBPT's, I've not been able to have PAT, unless I use the 667 BootStrap, or use memset to enable partial PAT.

 Well crap the new 4x512 OCZ3200 ELPT Rev2's needed to use the 667B/S, but it's stable and error free at 218FSB, and 2.9v.

 Supposedly, the GAT setting for Turbo ect, was to allow PAT 1:1, but I have NEVER been able to get them to boot with any GAT settings other that AUTO


----------



## revin (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh man, this Bliss is cooking up AGP

And thats with the OCZ timings backed off a little to GAT "Street Racer" AAD

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13950111







Even got better!!!!


----------



## thegave (Feb 7, 2008)

Argh you're bringing out the competitive nature in me but your prc smokes mine... =(
Still I'm happy my 1950 is clocking higher than yours... Need to download 3DM to make sure it's stable


----------



## thegave (Feb 9, 2008)

Damn dude I just saw a 3.4EE go on ebay for GBP 92... Bargain. Coulda given you a run for your money
=(


----------



## revin (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, I wished you coulda got that EE, it's seems to be a real power house!!!!
BTW, you still have a very worthy system!! 

 I'm thinking about that TideWater to adapt to the Bliss, since I also have NO ramsinks!!!!

Trying a lower FSB:
  218FSB w/GAT F1 665/1560

Apperantly I forgor to submit those 46xx results!!!!! shit


----------



## revin (Mar 6, 2008)

Screenie of my Bliss 7800GS+ GLH
 Gpu-Z 17 with validation
740 Core 1700 Mem


----------



## intel igent (Mar 9, 2008)

@ revin : when i get my rig back up and running im gonna have to give you a run with my new GFX


----------



## VroomBang (Mar 10, 2008)

*Hybrid*

Count me in, I'm both AGP and PCI-E on a Asus P5VDC-X, and using AGP 8X at the moment, but my x1950 pro is about to blow. I might go for a PCI-E solution, sorry...


----------



## VroomBang (Mar 15, 2008)

I must be the only person here downgrading from an AGPx8 to a PCI-E x4. That's what I call progress.

I feel like I needed to explain...

My x1950pro died on me and I needed an urgent cheap replacement which could work on future rigs (unlike another AGP card). I found a 7600GT PCI-E for 13 GBP (26USD) new from a shop on an auction site, and I couldn't resist the temptation. 

My first AGP card was a Riva TNT, great card at the time. Then I changed to an integrated solution (9100 IGP) and finally got the x1950pro, probably my very last AGP board, unless I chose not to sell the RMA replacement, which I doubt. I don't think my current spec is making the most of it, or at least not substantially better than the 7600GT. And by the time I upgrade my system, there'll be better cards out there, or old x1950 pro's dirt cheap! I'm not working at the moment, so counting every penny!


----------



## revin (Mar 21, 2008)

intel igent said:


> @ revin : when i get my rig back up and running im gonna have to give you a run with my new GFX



OMG you went 3850 on me I aint got nothing for that!!!
http://forum.uabit.com/showthread.php?t=127543&page=5 look at post 47 results!!!!!!!!!!0

I gotta learn youre water tech to try something on my EE, that wont cost me alot of $$$ till then, i'm stuck with a low cpu results!!!

I got my 3pc of 3x4 .250 copper today, so mabey I can fashion a block for the Bliss??


----------



## intel igent (Mar 21, 2008)

revin said:


> OMG you went 3850 on me I aint got nothing for that!!!
> http://forum.uabit.com/showthread.php?t=127543&page=5 look at post 47 results!!!!!!!!!!0
> 
> I gotta learn youre water tech to try something on my EE, that wont cost me alot of $$$ till then, i'm stuck with a low cpu results!!!
> ...



W/C is easy just gotta do your homework first  if you have any questions just fire  plus we have the watercoling club and FAQ  

gotta have something to try to catch that EE ive only got my crappy 3.0e C0 REV P4 to try and keep pace


----------

